# Neu!: Moser Bike Guide Forum!



## semperoni (12. September 2005)

Hallo,

habe vor kurzem das Bike-Guide-Forum im Internet eröffnet. Alle Moser-Freaks können sich darin über relevante Aspekte sämtlicher Touren austauschen: aktuelle Tourenänderungen, schwierige Passagen, richtige Deutung der Moser-Wegbeschreibungen   , Impressionen und Tipps für eine gelungene MTB-Tour.
So gehts zum Forum: http://www.bike-guide-forum.de/

Schreibt über eure Moser Touren: Was war gut? Was war schlecht?
Würde mich über etwas Traffic freuen!

semperoni


----------



## dre (12. September 2005)

Keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (12. September 2005)

Na da kann man ja gespannt sein, wie sich das entwickelt ...


----------



## mountainbike (12. September 2005)

na da schau dich doch gleich mal rein! 

nicht schlecht die idee, ich find die moser-führer klasse  

viele grüsse aus franken


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. September 2005)

Klasse Idee, dieses Forum!   
Weil ich gelesen habe, dass eine bestimmte Alm am Mittwoch Ruhetag hat, könnte man das Forum doch noch durch eine Datei mit den im Moser erwähnten Almen hat. Vielleicht würde das den einen oder anderen Hungerast vermeiden helfen. Ich hatte mal so eine Datei, kann sie aber nicht mehr finden!    Vielleicht finde ich wenigstens noch einen Zettel!


----------



## Hegi (15. September 2005)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Idee, dieses Forum!
> Weil ich gelesen habe, dass eine bestimmte Alm am Mittwoch Ruhetag hat, könnte man das Forum doch noch durch eine Datei mit den im Moser erwähnten Almen hat. Vielleicht würde das den einen oder anderen Hungerast vermeiden helfen. Ich hatte mal so eine Datei, kann sie aber nicht mehr finden!    Vielleicht finde ich wenigstens noch einen Zettel!



Das Problem hatte ich einmal bei der Reiter Alp Umrundung und seitdem sammel ich von Almen und Gasthöfen die Visitenkarten oder notiere mir auf der Landkarte die Ruhetage


----------



## dede (15. September 2005)

@ Heni: kannst du mir bitte erklären, wie eine Alm einen Ruhetag haben soll ? Läßt der Senn an diesem Tag die Viecher dann vor sich hinvegetieren und macht sich zum Stammtisch ins Tal auf oder war das eher ein Berggasthof mit Wellneßbereich, der einmal wöchentlich generalgereinigt wird ????


----------



## Hegi (15. September 2005)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> @ Heni: kannst du mir bitte erklären, wie eine Alm einen Ruhetag haben soll ? Läßt der Senn an diesem Tag die Viecher dann vor sich hinvegetieren und macht sich zum Stammtisch ins Tal auf oder war das eher ein Berggasthof mit Wellneßbereich, der einmal wöchentlich generalgereinigt wird ????



zu nicht jeder alm die bewirtschaftet wird gehören viecher... die litzlalm bei der reiter alp zum beispiel   ... die hat mittwochs geschlossen!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. September 2005)

Außerdem gibt´s ja auch Tal echte Highlights, z.B. den Kuchen beim Kiosk in Urfeld. Hat glaube ich, montags zu. Auch die Frasdorfer Hütte hat einen Ruhetag, weiß aber nicht mehr, wann.
Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht differenziert genug ausgedrückt?    Natürlich meinte ich auch, evtl. Almgasthöfe aufzunehmen, z.B. Aueralm, Ruhetag montags, etc. Vielleicht muss ja auch mal ein Senn mit dem Jeep ins Tal zum Einkaufen, etc.  oder hat sonstwie keine Böcke auf Touris.
Echte Almhütten haben ja eh nur im Hochsommer auf, solange das Vieh oben ist. 
Enninalm hat nur in den Ferien auf, wg. schulpflichtiger Kinder.


----------



## semperoni (20. September 2005)

@ hegi, @pfadfinderin, @dede

Hallo, freue mich über den regen Zuspruch für das bike-guide-forum!

Die Idee mit den Infos über die Almen lässt sich ganz einfach umsetzen. Schreibt die Infos einfach zu der Tour, in der die Alm / Wirtschaft auch vorkommt. Bspl: wenn die Kreutalm am Montag geschlossen hätte. Dies eintragen unter "Moser Bike Guide 1" unter dem Thema "Tour 27". Falls es das Thema noch nicht gibt - einfach eröffnen.

Die Überlegung dahinter ist die, dass man mit dem Klick auf *eine* Tour, alle relevanten Informationen dazu bekommt. Ansonsten müsste man erst noch in einer zweiten Kategorie mühsam suchen, wo man doch eigentlich schon längst losfahren möchte!   

semperoni


----------



## All-Mountain (20. September 2005)

Super Idee, Hab mich gerade registriert  
Vorschlag:
Eventuell könnten ja die Mod's den Link fest oben als *Wichtig* anpinnen.
Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich will mich der Meinung von Tom anschließen. Warum nicht oben anpinnen?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Isartrialjunkie (21. Mai 2006)

kann mir jemand erklären, warum die Moser Bike Guides z.T. nicht mehr lieferbar sind? z.B. gibt es viele nicht mehr bei Amazon oder Buecher.de


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Mai 2006)

Isartrialjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand erklären, warum die Moser Bike Guides z.T. nicht mehr lieferbar sind? z.B. gibt es viele nicht mehr bei Amazon oder Buecher.de



Offensichtlich ist bei Mosers ist wegen Reichtum geschlossen

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, denn ich verfolge nun schon seit ein paar Jahren, dass ein Guide nach dem anderen auslaufen lassen wird. Seit längeren angekündigte neue Guides (z. B. Genusstouren Trentino...) kommen offensichtlich nicht mehr.


----------



## kamikater (21. Mai 2006)

Schade, dass sich in dem Moser-Forum so wenig tut. Zum Allgäu-Führer gibt es bis heute keinen einzigen Eintrag


----------



## Big Boy (21. Mai 2006)

Tolle Seite....


----------



## bergsocke (21. Mai 2006)

kamikater schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass sich in dem Moser-Forum so wenig tut. Zum Allgäu-Führer gibt es bis heute keinen einzigen Eintrag




find ich auch, is echt schade, weil die Seite gut gemacht ist  
Wer wirklich Infos zu Moser Touren braucht, wird immer noch am besten hier im Forum fündig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## semperoni (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo Moser-Fans,

werde mich mal drum kümmern. Interessiert mich natürlich auch, warum manche Mosers aussterben, während längst Angekündigte immer noch nicht erscheinen. 

Auf gutes Wetter!

semperoni


----------



## carisancho (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo, ich habe schon verschiedenes gehört. Im Moment scheint es so zu sein, dass alle Restbestände ausverkauft werden und der Verlag nichts neues mehr auflegen wird. Das ist zumindest die Info vom Hugendubel und 2 oder 3 anderen kleinen Buchläden. Die Spekulationen gehen von einem Bandscheibenvorfall bis zu "er hat halt keine Lust mehr". Ich finde es sehr schade. Hoffentlich ist alles anders....


----------



## CarbonKid (22. Mai 2006)

Aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen (Fahrradladen an der Lindwurmstraße, dessen Name mit "R" beginnt, der aber ungenannt bleiben will) geht's dem guten Moser wohl nicht so gut. 

Angeblich kommt zumindest vorerst gar nix mehr, wenn überhaupt noch jemals. Habe ich auch schon so ähnlich in einem Buchladen gesagt bekommen. 

Also wohl leider nicht wegen Wohlstand geschlossen...


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2006)

CarbonKid schrieb:
			
		

> Aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen (Fahrradladen an der Lindwurmstraße, dessen Name mit "R" beginnt, der aber ungenannt bleiben will) geht's dem guten Moser wohl nicht so gut.
> 
> Angeblich kommt zumindest vorerst gar nix mehr, wenn überhaupt noch jemals. Habe ich auch schon so ähnlich in einem Buchladen gesagt bekommen.
> 
> Also wohl leider nicht wegen Wohlstand geschlossen...



Komisch, aus eben demselben Radladen, (ja der mit R beginnt, nur die Zweigstelle in Oberhaching) hatte ich meine Info. 
Genauer: Hr. Moser hatte wohl eine zeitlang arge Probleme mit der Bandscheibe. Mitterweile soll es Ihm aber wieder gut gehen aber er machts trotzdem nichts mehr. 
Ob's tatsächlich Reichtum ist, oder einfach generelle Lustlosigkeit könnte er uns vermutlich nur selber sagen.

Meine Geschäftsidee für Ihn wäre folgende:
Alle Mosertouren als GPS-Dateien auf eine Internetseite stellen und diese zu einem vernünftigen Preis zum Download anbieten.

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooo Elmar


----------



## bergsocke (22. Mai 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Geschäftsidee für Ihn wäre folgende:
> Alle Mosertouren als GPS-Dateien auf eine Internetseite stellen und diese zu einem vernünftigen Preis zum Download anbieten




Genial


----------



## teleho (22. Mai 2006)

Wenn der Herr Moser keine neuen Guides rausbringen kann oder will, ok. Aber warum werden die schon bestehenden nicht mehr aufgelegt? So viel ändert sich ja auch wieder nicht an den Wegen, dass man das ständig aktualisieren müsste. Der Moser hat doch echt ne Monopolstellung, zumindest hier im Süden. Ich kenn zumindest nix vergleichbares.


----------



## Augus1328 (23. Mai 2006)

Also Band 7,8,11,12 gibt`s noch bei amazon.de  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## semperoni (23. Mai 2006)

Entwarnung !!

Die Moser-Guides werden nicht sterben. Es wird weitergehen.

Genaueres gibts im Moser-Bike-Guide-Forum.

semperino


----------



## apotheker (1. Juni 2006)

Also, ganz ehrlich gesagt, Herr Moser geht mir langsam gewaltig auf die Nüsse! War heut auch im Buchladen und hab mal nachgefragt. Der Inhaber war ziemlich sauer auf Herrn Moser und die ganzen Führer. Er meinte, dass er wohl täglich 3 Chiemgau-Führer verkaufen könnte - nur der Verlag bringts nicht auf die Reihe zumindest mal den alten zu liefern. Schuld dafür sei E. Moser, da der wohl nichts aus der Hand geben möchte, andererseits aber nicht dazu fähig ist seine Bücher zu aktualisieren. "Ein ziemlicher Chaot" angeblich...
Die aktualisierten Auflagen lassen wohl von Jahr zu Jahr auf sich warten, auf solche Aussagen ist wohl auch nichts zu geben, " kommt nächstes Jahr" oder so ähnlich!

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Wer ist eigentlich Elmar Moser? Gibts da irgendwo ne Biografie???


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Juni 2006)

apotheker schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich noch interessieren würde: Wer ist eigentlich Elmar Moser? Gibts da irgendwo ne Biografie???


Schau mal hier: Moser-Bike-Artikel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## partydoc (6. Juni 2006)

Servus, 

hab bezüglich dem Guide 9 eine Anfrage an der Verlag geschickt, und dies ist die Antwort:

......
für die vergriffenen Bike Guides haben wir z.Zt. noch keine genauen Termine für die Neuauflagen. Wir hoffen, überarbeitete Neuauflagen nächstes Jahr herausbringen zu können. Über Restexemplare verfügen wir leider auch nicht mehr. Wenn wir eine genaue Zeitangabe von Herr Moser bekommen, geben wir es in unserem Online-Shop bekannt. Ebenso verhält es sich mit dem neuen Band 9, jedoch werden es hierbei wohl aufgrund des Umfangs zwei Bände werden.
Dementsprechend wird sich der Erscheinungstermin nochmals verschieben.
.......

Lassen wir uns einfach überraschen!


----------



## benne12 (6. Juni 2006)

kompliment mista semperoni, schönes forum... hab gleich mal ne touren"kritik" über die gardatour 27 cima caset gepostet: jungs & mädels: falls ihr die tour im auge habt, bitte erst lesen, dann kann sich keiner beschweren...

c ya benne ;-)


----------



## marco (6. Juni 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier: Moser-Bike-Artikel



aus der bike 9/91! Supergeil, danke!
Ich hatte vor 3/4  Jahre mit Moser gemailt, zweck Interview: er sagte, er will nicht in die Öffentlichkeit treten.


----------



## semperoni (7. Juni 2006)

> aus der bike 9/91!



WOW!! Ein 15 Jahre altes Foto!! Vielleicht lebt er ja gar nicht mehr, und seine Legende wird nur noch von den Erben oder dem Nachlassverwalter am Leben gehalten. So ähnlich wie  bei Herbert W. Franke (Wüstenplanet).
Alles schon sehr mysteriös, fast schon konspirativ, wie bei dem "Topterroristen" Carlos. Bei dem gabs ja auch immer nur so ein tausend Jahre altes Foto zu sehen.
Irgendwie schon very strange. Wenn nur nicht die Bike Guides so verdammt gut wären....

sembäroni

PS: @carlo: Schöne Website!

@benne: Thanx!


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Juni 2006)

So hat die Moser Bike-Guide Planung anno 2002 wohl mal ausgesehen:







Aus heutiger Sicht eher belustigend

Ich zolle dem Elmar Moser jedenfalls auch großen Respekt . Für mich ist auch klar, dass er den Bike Sport ein großes Stück vorangebracht hat.


----------



## marco (7. Juni 2006)

seine philisophie ist klasse (siehe artikel in der bike 9/91): kein rennen, bike nur als mittel, um in die natur zu sein. Finde ich gut.


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Juni 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> seine philisophie ist klasse (siehe artikel in der bike 9/91): kein rennen, bike nur als mittel, um in die natur zu sein. Finde ich gut.



Jo, *der Weg ist das Ziel*.

Das ist auch mein Credo


----------



## semperoni (7. Juni 2006)

> der Weg ist das Ziel



Das sage ich mir auch immer, wenn ich mit den Wegweisern aus den Moser Bike Guides mitten in der Botanik (resp. Walachei oder auch Pampas) stehe und entscheiden muss, ob der Abzweig wirklich "links abzweigt" oder doch nur links antäuscht oder ob der Weg wirklich "talauswärts" führt oder oder nur einfach geradeaus.
Ich warte auch noch auf ein Wörterbuch Deutsch-Moser / Moser-Deutsch.

Grod schee is!
s.


----------



## Heiko_München (7. Juni 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zolle dem Elmar Moser jedenfalls auch großen Respekt . Für mich ist auch klar, dass er den Bike Sport ein großes Stück vorangebracht hat.



Ja, so denke ich auch. Ich kenne fast niemanden, der nicht mehr oder inder oft mit Hilfe der Bike Guides durch die Gegend fährt bzw. gefahren ist.
Leider hat sich Herr Moser aber doch einige Touren erschwindelt bzw. von Locals "geklaut". Damit hat er es sich um 1990-95 mit einigen in den bayrischen Alpen verscherzt. Bei manchen Touren hat man ja auch den Anschein, als ob er selbst die Tour nie gefahren sei (schlechte Beschreibung, fehlerhafte Abzweigungen)

Die Moser Guides sind aber heute ja nichts anderes als ein etwas anders aufgebautes Forum mit Tourenvorschlägen... oder diese GPS-Datenbanken.
Ich fahre immer wieder gerne mit Moser!
Leider haben aber viele seiner Touren halt einen echten Knackpunkt: sie starten sofort vom Parkplatz mit 15-25% Steigung. Einrollen ist mit seiner Übersetzung die er an seinen Bikes hat nicht vorgesehen!! ....und mit dem 150mm 0° Vorbau, kommt er auch jede Rampe hoch.... bzw. ist hoch gekommen ist.

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Juni 2006)

Es gibt ja in vielen Gegenden sog. Mountainbike-Führer, die an Moser angelehnt sind. Aber da stimmen km / hm Angaben etc. noch viel weniger als im Moser. Im Moser sind z.B. die KM Angaben immer korrekt!   Mittlerweile gibt´s halt viele neue Wege, dadurch sind die alten Ausgaben nicht immer aktuell, wie z.B. mein Chiemgauer Nr. 4.
Ich glaube, wenn´s die Mosers nicht gegeben hätte, hätte ich das Mountainbiken garnicht erst richtig angefangen, denn ohne Kondition fährt man nicht einfach "irgendwo in den Bergen rum", da hätte ich gar keine Idee gehabt, wohin. Ich gehörte leider eh zu denjenigen, die gerne nach Tourenbeschreibung fahren.
Also hoffen wir mal, dass Herr Moser bald wieder was für seine Fans zu Papier bringt! 
Übrigens hatte ich mal gehört, dass Moser gar nichts mehr macht und daher die Bände einfach auslaufen! Aber das war ja lt. Verlagsaussage dann auch eine Ente.


----------



## GerhardO (7. Juni 2006)

Meinen ersten "Moser" hab ich mir anno 1991 gekauft. War der "2er"! Damals noch mit Ausschnitten aus echten Topokarten! Als Alpen-Newbie hab ich das Ding damals richtig verschlungen und konnte die Touren auswendig runterbeten. Es war lustig zu sehen, wie auf einmal jeder, aber wirklich jeder mit diesen kleinen Faltkärtchen in der Hand durchs Gebirge huschte... 
Auch seine Steigerung von 1(leicht) bis 45(absolut extrem) hatte einen starken Reiz, die eigene Technik und Kondition auszuloten. Auch wenn ich mir mittlerweile selbst solche 45er-Runden zusammenstelle - es ist nach wie vor schön, darin zu lesen! Und eine Art Schrittmacher, damit man seinen dicken Hi...rn Richtung Berge bewegt, ist er immer noch.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Juni 2006)

Stimmt, mir geht´s genauso! Ich bike zwar noch nicht seit 91, aber mein Chiemgau Moser ist auch noch so einer. Ich schau´ auch immer mal wieder war nach, z.B. wer das Walchenseekraftwerk gebaut hat, etc. Man vergißt doch so einiges aus dem Heimatkundeunterricht ;-)


----------



## apotheker (7. Juni 2006)

Ja, auch wenns mich nervt, dass manche Führer mittlerweile vergriffen sind, man muss die Mosers schon loben. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie alt manche mittlerweile schon sind, im Großen und Ganzen stimmt das alles noch ganz gut. Außerdem hab ich sowieso immer eine Karte dabei.
Richtig interessant find ich sie ja vor allem wegen den Trails. Denn sonst weiß man ja nie was wirklich fahrbar ist und was nicht. Und es gibt nichts schlimmeres als irgendwo im unfahrbaren Gelände umdrehen zu müssen - also wieder raufschieben... 
War heute übrigens im Chiemgau: Rund um den Stehstrumpf. Ganz nette Singletrailtour. Leider heut etwas matschig...
Am Besten aber nach wie vor find ich die Kampenwand...


----------



## semperoni (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo liebe Moser-Gemeinde,

im Moser-Bike-Guide-Forum gibt es zwei neue Rubriken:
- Den Moser-Bike-Treff: Zum Verabreden und zum gemeinsamen Tourenfahren.
- Das Wörterbuch "Moser-Deutsch/Deutsch-Moser". Hier kann man sich mit Hingabe der Exegese der Tourbeschreibungen widmen.

semperoni

PS: Mit aktueller Bärenwarnung!!


----------



## boedi (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo! Was ist denn bei euch passiert?  
Sieht mir sehr nach bösem Besuch aus! Hoffentlich gibts n Backup...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (18. Juni 2007)

Wat is denn da los im Moser guide forum?

Hab mich gerade registriert, man hat aber nur noch zugang als Mod?????


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Juni 2007)

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der Mod das Forum dichtgemacht hat, nachdem es mit Porno-Spam nur so zugemüllt wird...

Hoffentlich verschonen die mein All-Mountain Forum.


----------



## guhl (18. Juni 2007)

hm. all-mountain, in deinem forum kann sich jeder bot anmelden. das gleiche ist wohl dem moser-forum passiert. die "bitte geben sie die kaum lesbaren zeichen"-felder haben schon so ihren sinn...


----------



## semperoni (23. Juni 2007)

*Hallo Moser-Freunde,

das Moser-Bike-Guide-Forum hat gerade einen massiven Spam-Angriff hinter sich. *
Trotz dreifacher Sicherheitsbarrieren.
Erst einmal ist Schadensbegrenzung angesagt und alle Schotten wurden dichtgemacht. Sehr viele wertvolle Beiträge sind leider im Zuge extensiver Säuberungsmaßnahmen verloren gegangen.

Muss mir nn erst einmal geeignetere Sicherheitsmaßnahmen einfallen lassen.

May the moser-force be with you!

Semperoni
bike-guide-forum-Admin


----------



## ziploader (25. Juni 2007)

semperoni schrieb:


> *Hallo Moser-Freunde,
> 
> das Moser-Bike-Guide-Forum hat gerade einen massiven Spam-Angriff hinter sich. *
> Trotz dreifacher Sicherheitsbarrieren.
> ...



Schin mal dran gedacht auf ne aktuelle Version zu Uppen ?


----------



## semperoni (25. Juni 2007)

Klar,
ist aber ein ganz schöner Act!
Außerdem löst es das Spammer-Problem auch nicht. Selbst Foren mit der neuesten Version wurden schon plattgemacht.

Ich schalte jetzt jeden neuen user persönlich frei - dauert zwar länger, scheint aber momentan die einzige Lösung zu sein.

semperoni


----------



## semperoni (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
*das Moser-Bike-Guide-Forum ist wieder geöffnet!*

Sieht zwar noch etwas leer aus, aber das wird sich nach einigen Posts schon ändern.
Ab jetzt werden neue Forumsmitglieder vom Administrator *persönlich freigeschaltet*.

Dauert zwar etwas länger (circa 1 Tag), dafür ist es erheblich sicherer!

Auf zu neuen Trails! ;-)

semperoni
Forums-Admin


----------



## Enduro (28. Juni 2007)

semperoni schrieb:


> Hallo,
> *das Moser-Bike-Guide-Forum ist wieder geöffnet!*
> 
> Sieht zwar noch etwas leer aus, aber das wird sich nach einigen Posts schon ändern.
> ...



ist ja wirklich nicht mehr viel übrig  
noch besser gefallen würde es mir aber, wenn wenigstens die SPAM-Einträge weg wären


----------



## semperoni (29. Juni 2007)

Hi Enduro,

die spam-einträge sind jetzt alle weg. Nur ein paar Überschriften halten sich noch hartnäckigerweise und erinnern an die vergangene Spam-Schlacht - quasi als Mahnmale.
Aber je mehr neue Posts das Moser-Bike-Guide-Forum beleben, desto weiter rutschen Sie nach unten bis sich bald kaum mehr einer an sie erinnert.

semperoni
Forums-Pilot


----------



## steehl (29. Juni 2007)

Warum löscht Du die nicht? Die haben ja noch die Mehrheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ziploader (12. Juli 2007)

So wie es aussieht, läuft dort eine alte Version von phpBB und auch sonst passiert nicht viel.
Spammer sind weiter da. Crossposter ebenfalls.
Schein irgenwie die Lust verloren zu haben oder keine Zeit.
Eigendlich sollte ein Backup aufspiele das alles beseitigen. Aber Backup ist für Weicheier.. klar. 
So wie es aussieht hilft nur eine Neuinstallation.


----------



## semperoni (14. Juli 2007)

Ho, ho ho,
mal langsam mit den jungen Pferden!
Weder hat hier einer die Lust verloren, noch ist das Forum am Ende!

Die XXX-Beiträge sind gelöscht! Die Spammer sind außen vor....

und wenn noch ein paar neue Beiträge kommen (ziploader, steehl!?) dann funnzt das schon wieder...

semperoni

PS: könnte tatsächlich ne gute gelegenheit sein, jetzt ne neue php version draufzuspielen.


----------



## semperoni (17. Juli 2007)

PS: Auch eine neue PHP-Version würde nicht vor Spammer schützen. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem noch ein anderes Forum mit der phpBB-Version 21. Dort hatte ich die gleichen Spammer Probs wie in meinem Bike-guide-forum.

greetz
spam-hunter


----------

